# DIY Band sawmill wheels, Aluminium or cast iron?



## cody.sheridan-2008

Hi All,

I am considering making my own bandsaw mill wheels for the mill I am currently building and am not sure wheather to make them out of iron or aluminium. Aluminum has far better workability but could easily rust with the steel in the project plus they are more likely to wear out. Iron would be far better in every aspect:thumbsup: :thumbdown:except:thumbdown: much more difficult to work given it needs 1300-1600*C to melt:furious::sweatdrop: which adds to the cost of the foundry. Turning them on a lathe shouldn't be a problem.

Let me know what you think and if you want to see the rest of my sawmill just click on this link and go to my my projects page, also if you want some plans send me an email and I will send them back as an attachment (they are done on google sketchup so you will need to download the FREE software first.)

Cheers
Cody Sheridan


----------



## GeorgeC

"Aluminum has far better workability but could easily rust with the steel in the project "

I cannot understand what you are saying.

G


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008

Steel reacts with aluminium when touching which causes them to rust.


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008

long sentance.Basically I attempted to say that Aluminium is softer than iron therefor it is easyer to work with.


----------



## woodnthings

*Have you seen these?*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Bandsaw-Wheels-...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item563744a4c0

Or these aluminum:
http://cgi.ebay.com/BANDSAW-WHEELS-...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5639f662c9
By the time you cast, machine bore and true, add tires, shafts and
what ever else you may be further ahead to just buy these...??:blink: bill


----------



## Daren

I bought a new wheel for my mill (broke one) Browning 19" cast iron, industry standard. They have a locking device for a tapered shaft and a keyway...$110, done.


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008

Daren $110 where did you find them!? the cheapest I have found is $175 for a 19" wheel and a 26" from the same place is $400.

I had seen the ones on ebay (ebay is my second no wait first home I live/sleep in my workshop 3*C so that is not really a home, it leaks a bit) I would probably go for the 28" wheels as an absolute minimum though $1000 later plus postage to Australia! That could be eye watering.

Making them myself was just a thought and potentially a way to learn a bit more on the wonders of metal working fun fun!:yes: and an excuse to make myself a foundry!

Thanks for the advice.
Cody


----------



## Daren

I will have to dig out the receipt to see exactly where it came from, I will do that later today (?). I called my mill manufacturer (TA Schmid) when I broke it. They put me in touch with their supplier. But the Browning 19" wheel like I said is pretty much what everyone uses, they are not hard to find. This place may interest you/help you DIY bandsaw mills


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008

daren Thanks for the link and for looking for the reciept for the wheels. I had come across that link before I think it was actually through one of your posts a while back hmmm.....

I finnaly figured out how to attach things I just wish I could attach my full plans but they total 1.71mb and I can only attach 97.1 kb of that file type! instead I attached as many pics as possible.


----------



## TexasTimbers

The bigger and heavier you go with bandwheels the better. Light wheels use a little less fuel but the heavier ones carry gobs more torque. The amount of fuel the engine uses to maintain band speed with heavy wheels compared to light ones is negligible. In sawmills just as in drag racing - torque is king. It can make a Volkswagon act like a Mopar.











I hope you'll keep this thread going or start a new one to catalog your progress. I love DIY builds I get to sort of build vicariously that way.


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008

TT I plan on documenting the whole process on my website. I plan on using a series of videos, pictures, written descriptions and more! Though it may be a little while yet, keep your eye on my website at www.codysheridan.webs.com to see to process unfold! Currently I have te sawmill on my my projects page but when I have time I will go into detail on it and give it its very own page! 

And of course I post a thread to let everyone here know when I have done more on it. I have also got someone in Western Australia who may be building with me from my plans.

cheers 
better go to sleep now its 2:30 am here in Sydney! wow does time fly when you are having fun!


----------



## TexasTimbers

Cody, I checked out your website - you are an impressive young man! _Henny for a Penny_ that's pretty catchy. Whenever I see someone post a "I'm going to build a bandmill." thread I always roll my eyes (to myself) because most quit early or never even get started. But after seeing all you've accomplished at the tender age of 15 I have no doubt you'll finish this project. Nice job on the dovetails and I think you should use the stuff you build so storing your brad nailer in it is perfectly fine. 

P.S. Get some sleep you need at least 8 hours you are still growing!


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008

Thanks for that TT really boosts my confidence and enthusiasm when I get comments like that. Plus I think my dad actually thinks I can make the thing now! Not that he will admit that as we made a bit of a bet to begin with! no money or anything just pride hahaha:laughing:.

The engines arrived the other day and I have posted about them in a seperate thread. Just one engine to go now, then the rest of the mill! got most of the finances now just got to find time.

Thanks for everyones help
Cody Sheridan
www.codysheridan.webs.com


----------

